# Cherche Appli horaires d'ouverture !!



## paranormal-wizzzard (22 Septembre 2013)

Coucou!!
Je vais essayer d'être clair dans ma demande.

Je suis à la recherche d'une application iPhone qui me permettrait d'entrer des horaires d'ouverture ( et si possible avec une fonction de recherche de ce que j'ai renseigné )

Par exemple:

-code: lundi 17h à 19h
          mardi 18h à 19h
          merc...

-garderie: lundi au vendredi 7h à 8h30

- ...

Si vous en connaissez une, merci de votre aide.


----------

